# Opinions for cart size needed



## Relic (Jan 2, 2011)

Out of the 2 which one would you use or at least which one looks like it fits the mini and driver better...l'm not planning to buy another cart the guy is 33.25 the person driving is't the smallest she doesn't care what she drives as long as she drives..






smaller cart with 20" wheels






larger cart with 24" wheels


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 2, 2011)

What classes are you looking to do with him?

Leia


----------



## Relic (Jan 2, 2011)

Country he did really well in that class for his first year...we've had him in pleasure the other 2 years and he was fine but l believe country is where he belongs. Does it make a differance aside from wearing different clothes what class and what cart??


----------



## Sandee (Jan 2, 2011)

Relic said:


> Country he did really well in that class for his first year...we've had him in pleasure the other 2 years and he was fine but l believe country is where he belongs. Does it make a differance aside from wearing different clothes what class and what cart??


IMO, if you're showing breed (AMHR or AMHA), either cart works with him. The black one would be what you need for roadster classes and a basket could be added for pleasure, country pl. etc. The 24" wheel natural wood is a nice looking cart and if all you intended to do is country then that would look nice. Another consideration would be if you want to show him in obstacle driving that the black cart looks to have a narrower base so it will have more clearance around obstacles (like cones).


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 3, 2011)

I like the natural wood with him. IMO, black is too formal for a pinto, but my experience is also the carriage ring. I would drop the tug a notch on the natural vehicle, though. The shafts seem to be going uphill a bit too much. Also consider the balance of the vehicle in making your decision.

Regardless of the looks of the vehicle, a larger wheel is easier to pull, especially over a bump. That may not make a whole lot of difference in the show ring, but for anyone else reading, if you take the little wheel over a bump, the horse has a harder time getting it over because the ratio of the diameter of the wheel to the bump (i.e. rock, stick, etc.) However, larger wheels also tend to have more weight so it can be a tradeoff for the "peanut" horses.

Myrna


----------



## Kendra (Jan 3, 2011)

I like the bigger wheels on him, I think it looks more balanced. I have no technical reason for that though. ;-)


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 3, 2011)

Relic said:


> Country he did really well in that class for his first year...we've had him in pleasure the other 2 years and he was fine but l believe country is where he belongs. *Does it make a differance aside from wearing different clothes what class and what cart??*


Well, I was thinking if you wanted to do roadster with him for instance you'd pretty much have to pick the first cart!



My understanding is that in Single Pleasure you're going to see more "formal" vehicles, i.e. dressier ones with black shafts and lots of glitz whereas a cart with stained shafts is more at home in the Country division. You can certainly use either, that's just a trend I've observed! Open or closed wheel are equally acceptable for Country and Single Pleasure. As Sandee said, a closed-wheel cart has a narrower wheelbase and so may be easier to maneuver for obstacle. On the other hand I've observed that sometimes horses can pivot an open-wheeled cart more easily as it sits lower behind the horse as long as the wheelbase isn't excessively wide and the horse fits the cart well.

I honestly like both carts with your guy. I don't feel that particular stain color is great with him but an open-wheeled Jerald always looks awesome with those premium wheels and nice seat.

Leia


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 3, 2011)

Kendra said:


> I like the bigger wheels on him, I think it looks more balanced. I have no technical reason for that though. ;-)


I agree, I don't have enough experience to say _why_ I like it best I just think its a nicer picture with the bigger wheels. Unlike Leia tho I do like the stain color, if it were just a tad redder it would be a match for his body color. There are very valid reasons given by much more experienced drivers than I in this thread on making your choice so my opinion is worth about what you paid for it


----------



## Kendra (Jan 3, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Well, I was thinking if you wanted to do roadster with him for instance you'd pretty much have to pick the first cart! Leia


In AMHA both carts are perfectly fine for roadster.


----------



## Relic (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the replies...l was hoping the bigger wheeled cart looked better on him because l think as an overall picture it just looks better not so tiny..but l'm not happy with the stain of the shafts looks real nice on the gray gelding l bought it for but not on this guy..and it needs to suit both. l'm wondering how hard and pricy it would be to have them restained in black..does anyone know and where would you have to take it for that?? Also l have the matching wooden wheels if l ever wanted to use them should they be stained to match the shafts or would it not matter if they were different..

We did use the bigger cart in roadster it was fine but l agree for obstacle barrels and cones the smaller one would be a better choice.


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 4, 2011)

Relic said:


> l'm wondering how hard and pricy it would be to have them restained in black..does anyone know and where would you have to take it for that?? Also l have the matching wooden wheels if l ever wanted to use them should they be stained to match the shafts or would it not matter if they were different..


I don't know where you would take the cart in your area, but it might cost more than the cart is worth, especially redoing the wheels. Stripping wheels is a pain. Carts can have the body painted and the wheels stained and I think that looks really sharp. And it is practical, too, when you side swipe the wheel and scratch it. Touching up stained vehicles is a whole lot easier than doing the same with a painted one.

Myrna


----------

